# This so sucks!



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

My H left a month ago and said he'd continue to pay our bills and such but I m totally broke right now and although he has transferred some money through, it's not been anywhere near enough. I now have people calling me and things are getting a bit desperate. I've done car boots and sold stuff on eBay but it's all peanuts really. I've cut back completely. I have an oil tank and cant afford to fill it right now so I have no heating. I'm driving but only when I have to which kind of scuppers getting out and about to socialise. I've just rung him, he didn't answer of course. Left a message and am not sure if he will even listen to it. I am looking for a job but it's hard when you haven't worked for years. H always insisted I don't work because he earned good money. Plus I have a medical condition which causes me to have low energy and I get tired more easily than normal people and couldn't work full time. Well now m going to have to do it and looks like the only jobs for someone like me is care home work and I really don't know if I could do it as it can be quite physical.

Rant over.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

So sorry you are going through this. I've been there too (and sometimes still there). It sill sounds as though your husband is with someone else and having a difficult time juggling two households. Since you are in a different country, I'm really not sure what options are available to you. I've had to turn to the courts and family for help.


----------

